# Movies you don't like?



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok we've had a gazillion and one posts about great movies, but how about movies you thought were overrated. Movies that everyone but you seems to love. Here are a few of mine.

The Usual Suspects: Haven't seen this in a while, but I remember being bored. The twist at the end was predictable, it was a simple process of elimination, and using an inductive process to figure the conventions of surprising revealations. More than that, the film was boring and lacking in any real style. Bryan Singer went on to direct the similarly bland X men.

Fight Club: Saw this the other day and it's not very good. It might be really far out when you're fourteen, but it's ideas are so jumbled and unoriginal. Yet I see it's tame banal quotes are used as signatures by pubescents across the www. There are a few interesting moments, but it's a very commercial and shallow exploration of postmodernism. It's self defeating by the mere fact that it stars Brad Pitt.

Virtually any hollywood comedy: Especially the movies of Sandler Schneider and Stiller. They rarely raise more than a smirk. Even Jim Carey's films are crap, except for a few of his less comedic roles.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i, for the life of me, cannot STAND this man










his lame ramblings, his droney sleazy voice, and yes... HIS FACE. 
EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWUUUGGGGGGHHH!!!! 
{{{{{{{shudder}}}}}}}}}} :?

and that goes for every movie he and his lameass fratpack dorks poo out.

(i have a feeling this thread may end up getting locked) :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

I know/still know what you did last summer.

I want those 3 hours of my life back. :evil:


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree with all of the above.
But I really like Fight Club, the book.

The Goonies
Sin City (I actually fell asleep too soon to judge, but..)
Edward Scissorhands
American Psycho
Requiem for a Dream (I did LIKE it, I didn't LOVE it)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

The Cable Guy
Matrixeseseses 2 & 3 - Reloaded? Returned? Revolutions? Retarded? Something 'Re', anyway.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

OH YEAH. The Matrix. Definitely.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

The Lord of the Rings. So boring.

Oh, and Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas was boring too.

hehe it's about drugs, AWESOME!

and what the hell is up with Pirates of the Caribbean? That movie was mediocre at best.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Napolean Dynamite.... I finally broke down and watched this the other night to see what the big deal was. Everyone is always quoting it and wearing those stupid vote for pedro shirts. I didnt laugh once and I was completely shocked at how dumb it was. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

The ring!! Everyone was telling me how scary this movie was for a year and when I finally watched it, I thought it was a comedy. The little mermaid scared me more than this movie.

Alien-again, all this hype about the horror; there is no horror!

The recent star wars movies were absolutely horrible. I could've stayed home and just played a video game instead of wasting my money on that garbage.

Seven--Another overrated "psychological thriller"

The royal shi tenbaums--Boring, pretentious, DULL!!!

Donnie Crapo--Ok, there is some kind of meaning to this movie? However, the meaning/plot twist is more out there than the meaning to a movie like Eraserhead or Lost highway!


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I think I was the last person on this planet to watch Pulp Fiction when it came out. Hired it and almost turned it off after 20mins cuz I was so bored. Everyone one overrated it to the hilt and I was expecting so much more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Eyes Wide Shut... hated it, despised it.

Citizen Kane... puts me to sleep in 3.5 minutes.

Psycho... makes me laugh or fall asleep.

Spiderman movies... boring.

I heart Huckabees... put me to sleep.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> i, for the life of me, cannot STAND this man


He's sexy


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Fight Club: Saw this the other day and it's not very good


BLASPHEMY !!!!

I can't remember ever seeing a funny american comedy. Ever. But apart from that I can't really remember seeing a film I hated. Oh hang on - anything that Hugh Grant has been in. Especially 'Love Fucking Actually'.

Hmm...but thinking about it, Batman 4 (the one with George Clooney) was pretty awfull. Oh and 'Blair Witch 2', and 'The Exorcist - the beginning' were mildly terrible.

Any psudeo-intellectual backlash against such films as Alien, Seven and Fight Club will be deleted and I will lobby Rev to have the member banned for life.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Phenomenon (From years ago - I think I was 10)...The crapness lives with me to this day.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Tee hee...yeah, that was pretty dreadful. Another John Travolta film - Battlefield Earth. God, that was crap.

Jaws 3D anyone? Jaws4, with Michael Caine? Any film with Steven Segal?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

These aren't movies that people love.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> These aren't movies that people love.


Please refer to the title of this thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> I can't remember ever seeing a funny american comedy. Ever.


BLASPHEMY!!!

What about


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Axel, I couldn't agree more with your choices.

Reticent, I couldn't disagree more with your choices.

I don't watch nearly as many movies as i used to watch. I've gotten to the point where it takes a lot to compel me to rent a movie, much less go to a theatre and end up getting into psychological pissing matches with the chatty little teen morons in front of me. So, 90% of movies that come out i won't even see because i already know i won't like them. However, of the ones i've seen and was disappointed by, here they are in no particular order...

*Man on Fire* Tony Scott who, improbably, directed one of the greatest movies of all time (True Romance) ends up with this utter inanity. I couldn't believe how ridiculously horrible this movie was. As i was watching it i actually got so fed up i stood up and urinated all over my television screen just to put the movie in it's place.

*Kingdom of Heaven* Who the hell cares about Orlando Bloom? He is possibly the biggest sissy i've ever seen on screen. Am i seriously to believe that he's going to lead God's armies into Jerusalem? This movie was so boring and pointless i almost couldn't believe it. One minute they're going to Jerusalem, then Orlando gets a farm and has laughing children all around him (which i guess means he's a good guy...the bad guy, in case you're a complete moron, is the one with the goatee and the one who unneccessarily hassles our hero in every scene :roll. Liam Neeson is his father, then he isn't his father...god, what a yawn. I just turned it off after about an hour and then vomitted on it.

*The Core* I don't know what possessed me to rent this in the first place, but here's the premise. A bunch of idiots have to drill in a "mole" to the center of the earth to somehow stop it from spinning off it's axis or something. Yeah, real plausible.

*Spiderman* If there is a lamer superhero than spiderman, i've never met him. And Sam Raimi sucks by the way. Evil Dead sucked. I don't know why people go on about this guy like he has talent or something.

Obviously anything with Adam Sandler, Will Ferrel, or any of those other hollywood icons who are supposedly funny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Clicky


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I hear it's law in Canada to show your disapproval of a film by either vomitting or pissing over it. It is graded thus: mild disapproval = piss, strong disapproval = vomit. I dread to think what you do if you approve of the film.

I quite enjoyed Man on Fire myself, and couldn't disagree with you more about Evil Dead. Classic, classic film. Agree with the rest, especially Orlando Bloom. How come he's become a movie heart-throb? He's got legs like a chicken.

I'm reluctant to say this but, well - does anyone think that 'The Hulk' was really rather good? Quite dark even.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> > These aren't movies that people love.
> 
> 
> Please refer to the title of this thread.


It's content of the thread.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i absolutely HATED the movie "sideways"...if i were canadian, i would have pissed AND vomitted on it. i got a little angry thinking about it, just now.

edited because i really need to read what i'm posting before i hit submit..."i'm got a little angry"?!?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

sebastian said:


> Axel, I couldn't agree more with your choices.
> 
> Reticent, I couldn't disagree more with your choices.


k thx for sharing.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hold up - was 'Top Secret' an american comedy? If so, I take it back. That film was bloody hilarious. Shit. Thinking about it - 'Airplane', some of the Woody Allen films....they were funny too. Shit. 'Meet the Fokkers'. That was funny as well. Sigh. 'As Good as it gets.' 'Very bad things'. Sigh. I take it back.

If there is one film that I will gladly vomit over (apart from 'Love Actually' - the worst film of all time for 1 trillion good reasons) then it's 'About a Boy.' AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Not only shall it be vomitted on, pissed on, it shall be locked in a box full of AIDS and fed to a man with ebola, then his faeces will be then mixed in a vat of Avian Flu before being injected into Hugh Grant's eyeballs, which I will do personally.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

reticent said:


> sebastian said:
> 
> 
> > Axel, I couldn't agree more with your choices.
> ...


just out of curiousity, reticent...why are you so bitter all the time? do you have something against everyone on this board?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

agentcooper said:


> reticent said:
> 
> 
> > sebastian said:
> ...


just get tired of the bullshit.

and I'm not bitter all the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

sebastian said:


> *Man on Fire* Tony Scott who, improbably, directed one of the greatest movies of all time (True Romance) ends up with this utter inanity. I couldn't believe how ridiculously horrible this movie was. As i was watching it i actually got so fed up i stood up and urinated all over my television screen just to put the movie in it's place.


I was going to include that in my list but couldn't remember the name. Borrrr-ing, and too much gratuitous violence. They dubbed the Spanish on the American actors to make them sound fluent.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay.....I really couldnt stand Event Horizon. I really hate that movie. I also really hate The Way the Wicked Things Go. Lord of the Rings was incredibly, _incredibly_ overrated. I read that entire series when I was 13. Give me a break. Those movies cant do those books justice, and like Tolkien said, they never will be able to. I just could not get into those movies. Everyone who was enthralled with them (most of America) never even read the books, and just jumped on the marketing bonanza bandwagon. Napolean Dynamite. _Plllleeeaasssseeee_. Is this the best retarded comedy they could come up with for college students? The only thing which is funny about it, is seeing upon repeat viewings how pointless and stupid it is. Thats a verbatim quote from a college buddy too. And people here think they have brain damage....And Amelie? Whats the deal with that movie? Here's an idea - next time you watch that movie, try to figure out what psych diagnosis you'd give that girl. Anything made by Wes Anderson I find pointless. I dont think they are made to have one. You're supposed to walk away from them, like from anything which is pretentious or gourmet, and comment on how you found it "unusual" and "inspiring" just reaking of "freshness" and "innovation". It just means that you're at a loss for good adjectives to describe the disappointing and slightly distasteful experience you've just had, and which people with too much time on their hands try so hard to develop a taste for. There's a reason that blockbusters are *blockbusters* and Stephen Speilberg is *Stephen Speilberg*. I also hate Gone with the Wind. Always hated that one. And there is a very old, very wierd movie with William Shatner and Satanists....its a movie he wished he had never made, but it kind of leaves you with a real sick feeling in the pit of your stomach. Its difficult for me to hate a movie, so that pretty much wraps up my most hated/most overrated list.

Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> some of the Woody Allen films....





















2nd funniest movie ever made.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

reticent, you can have owen wilson. in fact, feel free to chain him in your basement by that apendage on his face {{{{{{shudder}}}}}} so that we never have to be exposed to any more of his crappy films.

honestly. :?

homie, what did you hate about event horizon? i hate it too, but thats cause its just too friggin creepy.

martin, the last exorcist was literally one of the worst movies i ever saw. terrible. just terrible. :x


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok heres a major first.










tonight i bought the first one. and it was just how i remember it in the theater. TERRIBLE. good story and plot, but an absolutely atrocious script, weak horror makeup and special effects, acting that makes you want to hurt the actors, and an ending that demands you get your money back.

i already have the second one, and i have to say WOW, HUGE improvement.









its actually one the best monster movies ive seen. they ditched the monsters stupid truck, and gave him a much improved makeover with huge realistic looking wings unlike the fragile, fake CGI bat wings he had in the first one. the acting was actually good considering theyre all unknown wannabes. you find yourself caring about the characters. i couldnt care less about the characters in the first one because they were so unlikeable and bitchy. even the monster had personality in the second one. and this one at least has a decent ending. very strange that the sequel is better than the original, but i guess thats also true for the alien saga. second MUCH better than the first, and the third, and the fourth.

questions also get answered in the second one.. like the jeepers creepers gender. its definately a female, or a post operative tranny, because its missing its wiener. either that or thats one thing it needs to add to its menu. maybe its just really puny and in desperate need of a trim. :?:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> martin, the last exorcist was literally one of the worst movies i ever saw. terrible. just terrible


Tell me about it. It occupies a whole new stratosphere of terribleness. As an avid devotee of the original (and only the original!), I was so gutted after watching that bilge.

You know - 'Event Horizon' disturbed me a great deal. I didn't dislike the film genreally, but some of it was really quite nasty. Just one of those films that really got to me.

Jeepers Creepers - I quite enjoyed those films. After the first ten minutes of the first one I thought it was going to be one of those dark spooky thrillers, but it quickly descended (ascended ?) into a good old "Demon eats pretty high school kids" film.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> You know - 'Event Horizon' disturbed me a great deal. I didn't dislike the film genreally, but some of it was really quite nasty. Just one of those films that really got to me.


i didn't think even horizon was a particularly good film (the plot didn't make much sense toward the end), but it did scare the living piss out of me. i had nightmares about it for weeks after.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ahem, Napolean Dynamite is the only truly funny American movie in existence. Please give me an alternative, and don't say Airplane.

Marvel comic book adaptations.

Crappy British gangster movies with cockneys who can't act, and script writers who can't write.

Donnie Darko, I agrre with Pure Narcotic. Annoying really.
I'll go away and think of some more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

> Ahem, Napolean Dynamite is the only truly funny American movie in existence. Please give me an alternative, and don't say Airplane.


National Lampoons Vacation or American Pie 1 or 2. I am not one to care about other peoples opinions. Those movies made me laugh my ass off!

But this thread is about movies that sucked...Hmm, too many to name, but another one that comes to mind is The fast and the Furious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Torque


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

> If there is one film that I will gladly vomit over (apart from 'Love Actually' - the worst film of all time for 1 trillion good reasons) then it's 'About a Boy.' AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Not only shall it be vomitted on, pissed on, it shall be locked in a box full of AIDS and fed to a man with ebola, then his faeces will be then mixed in a vat of Avian Flu before being injected into Hugh Grant's eyeballs, which I will do personally.


This flick was on last Friday night on the tele and Martin I'm sorry to say that Huge Grunt's character reminded me of you. The guy was constantly pursing the ladies, doing it for the thrill of the chase and quickly getting bored of them soon after. Maybe you hated this film so much because it reminded you of someone :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I get your point Milan. But I didn't hate the film for that reason. It didn't cross my mind to be honest. I hate ALL films with that fetid wanker in it.

The way he portrays English-men wants me to vomit a fountain of puke.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, he's pretty pathetic. I guess he was complaining on the set of his last movie that his actress co-star "bruised" him when they were rolling around in a romantic/funny scene. She said he felt like "mush" and couldnt beleive what a baby he was. He's said in countless interviews that he "despises" acting, so why not give it up? The guy has no life. None. Could have any movie starlet he wants, and he picks up a hooker in LA. The man is just a waste of money and talent. Give me those roles, darn it, and that much money. I bet _I _ could play a smooth Englishman ten times better, be ten times more manly, and use that money 100 times more wisely. I'd be taking Jessica Biel out with it, thank you....Totally agree Martin, totally...

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i just watched that movie gigli recently, that was horrible. to tell you the truth the slow kid was the only good part of the movie. there was no point.


----------

